# Fly Cutter Success. Just wanted to share!



## Jwest7788 (Jun 12, 2015)

Fly Cutter Success. Just wanted to share!

Looking good team. 




 

I read a horror story of a user who immediately broke his mini mill gears with a flycutter, but all went well in my attempt.


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice work JW. Next time drill the hole after so you don't get interrupted cuts. And if you give it a .005 depth of finishing cut, and about 800 rpm's for that size of piece, you will notice a vastly improved surface finish. You will get a 125 finish that way. Oh, I'm assuming you are using carbide.


----------

